# Thirty Two Timbas?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Try them on and see how they fit. Out of all the hundreds of 32's I've sold over the years the Timba is the only one I've never once had to warranty.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Also: you can wear them to the Mall with your puffy coat as well.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

just make sure your jeans are tucked behind the tongue


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> Also: you can wear them to the Mall with your puffy coat as well.


LOL. ftmfw!:thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Out of all the hundreds of 32's I've sold over the years the Timba is the only one I've never once had to warranty.


you know thats cause once a gansta scuffs a shoe you gotta throw em away.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

the only thing that was keeping me from getting these this year was that I heard that 32s quality was worse before this year. Now I must find them. Are they as light as the lashed?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bubbachubba340 said:


> the only thing that was keeping me from getting these this year was that I heard that 32s quality was worse before this year. Now I must find them. Are they as light as the lashed?


no, not even close IMO. considerably heavier if you ask me.


----------

